# Picasso Traho descendent



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

Does anyone with a Picasso Traho descendant plan on breeding?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LissG said:


> Does anyone with a Picasso Traho descendant plan on breeding?


this board is not what it once was. You are better off going to facebook. Or go Look up Picasso on working dog and see if any progeny have litters listed.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> this board is not what it once was. You are better off going to facebook. Or go Look up Picasso on working dog and see if any progeny have litters listed.


That’s a shame, I learned so much here when I first started. I tried looking up Picasso on fb but I’m guessing all the posts/groups are private because nothing popped up. Whenever I searching working dog groups, a gazillion pop up. I’m in a few and when I search the name nothing comes up.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Working dog is not a facebook page. It's a database


----------

